# Ouachita Map Turtle For Sale



## Jack-t (Jan 27, 2008)

2 year old ouachita map turtle for sale looking for £25 but will consider any other offers.

Also selling the tank but am happy to sell separate


----------



## floydy09 (Aug 24, 2009)

what size tank is it please pm me or reply with prices and pic if u have one ]

oh and location lol


----------

